# What did you drink today?



## Rob Fisher (10/5/20)

Mothers Day celebration... finally had some alcohol in lockdown...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (10/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/5/20)

That Clarens Brewery Weiss is very good. Had a couple of those prior to my wedding with my groomsmen, was almost late for my own wedding... Today, we had lots and lots of water. Was out in the sun painting a fence with SWAMBO

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/5/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That Clarens Brewery Weiss is very good. Had a couple of those prior to my wedding with my groomsmen, was almost late for my own wedding... Today, we had lots and lots of water. Was out in the sun painting a fence with SWAMBO



I just love a Weiss beer! I discover Weiss beer in Germany during my first Hall of Vape! Just happy I can get Weiss locally! Now we need to be able to get Newcastle beer in SA and I will be happy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just love a Weiss beer! I discover Weiss beer in Germany during my first Hall of Vape! Just happy I can get Weiss locally! Now we need to be able to get Newcastle beer in SA and I will be happy!


Very fond of Weiss myself. Was introduced to it by a colleague from Austria when I was still working for GE. I do also enjoy blonde beers a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/5/20)

Nice one @Rob Fisher !
Happy mother’s day yesterday to all the moms !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mothers Day celebration... finally had some alcohol in lockdown...
> View attachment 195796
> View attachment 195797
> View attachment 195798
> View attachment 195799


Hide that MALFY , MY bottle is 1/2 ...or better courier together with charger.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

